# My Collection - Most Not MAC - Possibly Image Heavy



## Mandie2006 (Oct 21, 2006)

Unfortunately, most of my make up is not MAC ... yet.  I only have one eyeshadow, but I am working on it.  I was just introduced to MAC a couple of months ago, so its not my fault.  Anyway, here are pictures and a list of my collection.  Not great, nor large, but its good for me.






































*FACE POWDER*:

Avon Personal Match Loose Power 
[Color Porcelain]

Covergirl Clean Pressed Power
[Color Creamy Natural]

Jane Oil-Free Finishing Powder
[Color Colorless]


*FOUNDATION*:

_Liquid_

Covergirl Fresh Look Oil Free
[Color Natural Ivory]

Jane Oil-Free Face Makeup
[Color Ivory]

_Compact_

Covergirl Aqua Smooth
[Color Creamy Natural]

Almay Nearly Naked
[Color Nearly Warm]

Clique Perfectly Real
[Color Shade 104]

And a REALLY cheap kind in light


*CONCEALER*:

Mark. Invisible Touch
[Color Fair]

Covergirl Invisible
[Color Fair]

Jane Oil Free No Show Concealer
[Color Fair]

A REALLY cheap concealer in light.

N.Y.C. Coverstick
[Color Green]


*EYESHADOW*:

Avon True Color Quad
[Colors Rosewood Quad – Woodrose, Beige, Classic Mocha, Expresso]

Wet N Wild Mega Eyes
[Colors Belgian Chocolates]

Maybelline Expert Eyes
[Color Earthly Taupe]

Bonnebell Eye Style Shadow
[Color Hip]

Bonnebell Eye Style Shadow
[Color City]

Avon Fabulous Florals Eyeshadow
[Color Honeysuckle]

Avon True Color Duo
[Color Rich Mauve]

MAC Eyeshadow
[Color Black Tied]

A purple eyeshadow.


*EYELINER*:

Covergirl Liquid Pencil
[Color Onyx]

Black Radience Professional Eyeliner Pencil
[Color Black]

MaryKate and Ashley Line My Eyes Eyeliner
[Color Onyx]

Avon Ultra Luxury Eyeliner
[Color Black]

Clique Quickliner For Eyes
[Color Really Black]

Avon Color Definition Eye Duo
[Color Waterfall (e/s) Cascade (e/l)]


*MASCARA*:

Avon Waterproof
[Color Black]

Avon Colortrend
[Color Black]

Another black mascara.


*LIPSTICK*:

Sally Hansen
[Color Hint Of Brown]

Mary-Kate and Ashley Glassy Sheers  Sheer Shine Lip Gels
[Color Pink Glaze]

Covergirl
[Color Brown Sugar]

A cheap copper glitter stick.
A cheap black Halloween lipstick.

*LIPGLOSS*:

The Color Workshop Super Shine 6 Color Pallette

The Color Workshop Lip Gloss Individual Tubes
[Colors:  A Purple, A Magenta, A Pink/Orange, A Clear, A Purple Glitter, a Pink Glitter, A Magenta Glitter and White Glitter]

Clinque Colour Surge Impossibly Glossy
[Color Cream Soda]

Bonnebell Liplites
[Color Cream Pop]

Wet N Wild
[Color Sinless]

Avon Glazewear Liquid Lip Color
[Color Darling Pink]

Colortrend Tasty Treats Lip Juice Gloss Douceurs Devines
[Color Mocha Chino]

*
CHAPSTICKS/LIP MOISTURIZERS*:

Blistex Medicated

ONBody obsessively natural by Kiss My Face 
[Scent Citrus]

^^This stuff is MAGICAL.


----------



## MACFreak (Oct 22, 2006)

what brand r ur brushes???
NICE Haul girl


----------



## Mandie2006 (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACFreak* 

 
_what brand r ur brushes???
NICE Haul girl_

 
Just one of the cheap sets that you can get close to Christmas time at Wal-Mart or Target.  And then the one shadow brush is Wal-Mart brand too.  I haven't gotten into the whole MAC brush (Or other mu brands) yet.


----------



## n_c (Oct 23, 2006)

Great collection...black tied is a good color to start off your MAC addiction


----------



## Mandie2006 (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Great collection...black tied is a good color to start off your MAC addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks.  My collection is just getting started, so for a high school student with no job, who lives in a town with nothing but a Fred's...its a good start, haha.


----------



## n_c (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandie2006* 

 
_Thanks.  My collection is just getting started, so for a high school student with no job, who lives in a town with nothing but a Fred's...its a good start, haha._

 





 I know what you mean...student = being poor.


----------



## Mandie2006 (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_





 I know what you mean...student = being poor._

 
Its horrible, yet I really cannot complain because I refuse to get a job right now.


----------



## Mandie2006 (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is my latest buy.  I had to get some things for an idea I plan on doing for halloween.  Again, just cheap makeup because that is really all I have access to here.  I think I am getting slightly addicted to just having cheap make up.  Is that bad?

[


----------



## GalleyGirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandie2006* 

 
_ I think I am getting slightly addicted to just having cheap make up.  Is that bad?_

 
Haha, no....and if you buy enough of it, its not cheap.  I cannot go into Walgreens w/out coming out with buckets of stuff.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 26, 2006)

nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....... i like the color of the blush in your latest haul. It's a very pretty color.


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 29, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## Mandie2006 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Updated*

Okay, so I got tons of makeup for Christmas...just none of it MAC, sadly.  I thought I was going to get some, but I ended up getting none.  Bummer.  But I did load up on otherstuff...

This huge bag/traincase filled with about 30 eyeshadows, 10 blushes, 6 lip glosses, 4 lip sticks, a manicure kit, and like...8-10 different nail colors.

Two bottles of nail polish - red and purple from Salley Hansen

A cheap brush set (which works okay for me.  I used some of them today)

A lip smackers kool aid set

Target Brand Brushes in - A Foundation Brush, a Large Powder Brush and an angled eyeliner brush

Salley's Brand Brushes in - A small eyeliner/smudger brush.

I also got some Covergirl Shadow Squease for myself today in cloud (hoping this will help keep my eyeshadow on a little better, we shall see)

A eyeliner pencil in white.

And black cake eyeliner from Savvy from Salley's.  

I also got a hair straightener for Christmas, which I loved.  

(And if you guys are wondering, I asked for the Lip Smackers, nail polish and brushes for Christmas lol.)

I think I am going to order some Blacktrack Fluidline, because I am in need of some new eyeliner and I was going to buy some from Clinque, but ...why not take this oppourtunity to try more MAC?  (And maybe I can talk my Mom into throwing something else in..maybe a lipstick, I need a nude shade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

